# Bald spot on my baby's head



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi

Ozzy is a normal gray cockatiel and he has a bald spot. I looked online and it seems to mainly affect lutinos. The skin doesn't look red, just bald. I've taken a couple of pictures on my phone, does he look ok?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How old is he? If he is a recently weaned bird he may have been plucked in the nest. If so, the feathers will grow in.


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

He's between 7 and 8 weeks


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

...and was handreared/handfed from 4 weeks. He was in a cage with 7 other youngsters though.


----------

